# Olympus OM-D EM-5 | Lens Recommendations



## MichaelHenson (Dec 18, 2014)

As of today I am the proud owner of a EM-5 with the "kit-ish" 40-150 _f_/4-5.6 lens. I'm looking for some recommendations on another good "walkaround" lens to complement this one. I'm not opposed to something within this focal range as long as it is something that will provide a strong benefit for portraits, street, etc. I picked this up so I would have something with me all the time and want another lens or two that will complement this zoom and keep me covered in pretty much any scenario...all without breaking the bank. 

Any thoughts? From what I understand, this camera is compatible with older models of lenses too, not just the current generation...I'm not worried about having the latest and greatest, just want something solid.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2014)

If only one, I recommend the m zuko 25mm f 1.8.  This gives you low light capability @ a very useful focal length.


----------



## Ido (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, the natural question is: what do you need this lens to do, that the 40-150mm f/4-5.6 can't? If it's shorter focal lengths, then any of the kit lenses will do. I have the 12-50mm kit lens and it's decent - offers a nice range, but quite soft in the corners at the wider focal lengths and pretty much at all apertures. Hasn't been a deal breaker for me, though a pretty vast majority of the landscapes I shoot are stitched panoramas, so the lens' relatively poor optical quality isn't as big a deal for me as it could've been otherwise.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 20, 2014)

If you want to spend the $, I suggest the Panasonic 12-35 f2.8.  panasonic 24 70 2.8 | B&H Photo Video
Excellent sharpness and equivalent to the 24-70 in FF, my favorite working focal lengths.

All of the very few negative reviews reviews seem to be about use in video on tripod.
My experience has been totally positive.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> If only one, I recommend the m zuko 25mm f 1.8.  This gives you low light capability @ a very useful focal length.


That is a very good lens. If you have any desire to be compact, then I strongly recommend the 20mm pancake. A Tiny little lens that is extremely sharp.






20mm





25mm


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 20, 2014)

Excellent suggestions! Regarding what exactly I'm looking for, that's a good question...Mainly, looking for some good walking around lenses and was curious to hear what you guys have found work for you. I'll check out the suggestions you've provided. I have a 45mm 1.8 on the way for use as a decent portrait lens...the reviews have been pretty positive. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2014)

The 45mm is another great little lens, but it's a bit on the ugly side.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 20, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> The 45mm is another great little lens, but it's a bit on the ugly side.


Ugly as in it looks ugly?

I guess I can deal with that...


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > The 45mm is another great little lens, but it's a bit on the ugly side.
> ...




I do not think it is ugly @ all.  Here is mine on wife's tiny E-PM1 with a hood attached; I have hoods on all my lenses.


----------



## SarahMazza (Dec 21, 2014)

I love my Leica 25 1.4 - took it to Aruba with me this summer and it barely left my body. 


Hello from my iPhone using Tapatalk [emoji4]


----------



## usayit (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been completely happy with the Olympus 12mm f/2, 25mm f/1.8 and 45mm f/1.8.    In addition, the Panasonic 20mm as well as the Olympus 17mm f/1.8

All you need to do now is pick a focal length...

I also have the Panasonic 12-35mm f/2.8.  I found it a bit too big for a daily carry.   Surprisingly, my recently most used lens is the Olympus 14-42 EZ pancake zoom.   Its not fast aperture but its compact.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 23, 2014)

M4/3 has many good primes. However if your looking for the convenience of a zoom the 12-50 kit lens is weather sealed, has great range, a neat macro feature and electronic or manual zoom. in my opinion it's a very underrated lens. Obviously if you have mor to spend a fixed f2.8 is better, depends on budget. The 12-50 can be got secondhand for small money, don't buy at its over inflated new price


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 23, 2014)

usayit said:


> I've been completely happy with the Olympus 12mm f/2, 25mm f/1.8 and 45mm f/1.8.    In addition, the Panasonic 20mm as well as the Olympus 17mm f/1.8
> 
> All you need to do now is pick a focal length...
> 
> I also have the Panasonic 12-35mm f/2.8.  I found it a bit too big for a daily carry.   Surprisingly, my recently most used lens is the Olympus 14-42 EZ pancake zoom.   Its not fast aperture but its compact.





jaomul said:


> M4/3 has many good primes. However if your looking for the convenience of a zoom the 12-50 kit lens is weather sealed, has great range, a neat macro feature and electronic or manual zoom. in my opinion it's a very underrated lens. Obviously if you have mor to spend a fixed f2.8 is better, depends on budget. The 12-50 can be got secondhand for small money, don't buy at its over inflated new price



Great info! Thanks guys! I'll probably look into a bit wider zoom for now as most of what I'm using this camera for currently is a walk around/street camera that I would like to be pretty versatile without a lot of lens changing. That could change though...


----------



## DaveEP (Dec 23, 2014)

Another vote for the Panasonic 12-35 f2.8.  It's a great lens.


----------

